# Injured Black skirt tetra



## tattooedkountrygirl (Mar 9, 2012)

I was doing a water change on my big tank and noticed that one of the black skirt tetras was missing an eye. It seems to be swimming just fine and ate pretty good. I was just wondering if it was going to be able to live like that or if it would slowly die.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It will live like that just fine. Fish adapt to it.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

yes, it should live. just keep the water clean


----------

